# Powerbook G4 won't recognize new installed internal Hard Drive



## maltcrunch (Mar 15, 2007)

I just recently installed an internal seagate ultra ata 100 80gb hd into my powerbook g4 (the old one crashed beyond use). I hear the drive spinning when I boot up the computer. However after the computer boots up with the original boot disk that came with the computer and I try to format it using disk utilities, it does NOT recognize my hard drive (e.g. the hard drive doesn't come up on the list of drives to fix). 

Please help. I've been reading threads for hours trying to fix the problem. Thanks!!


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 15, 2007)

So you don't see the device at all in your Disk Utility, such as a line about the device, part number (most Seagates would start with the letters ST and then a string of letters/numbers) and of course, the hard drive would not be formatted yet.
You will want to re-check the hard drive connections. I have sometimes misconnected the connector on the hard drive, missing one set of pins completely, it's easy to do. Also, carefully check the pins on the logic board connector, where the ATA cable plugs in.


----------



## maltcrunch (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. In regards to misconnection, I was stupid enough to not see which pins were connected/not connected when I disconnected the original hard drive. Can you tell me which pins to connect and which not to connect? There is a set of pins 2x2 where I believe the jumpers are supposed to go. 

The funny thing is, when I turn on the computer (without the boot disk) I can hear the hard drive churning then the screen goes to the question mark with the folder face. If the hard drive is churning does that mean it is connected properly? Or could it be a compatibility issue with the drive I bought? 

I bought a *Seagate Momentus 5400.3 80GB 5400rpm 8MB Ultra ATA/100 Notebook Hard Drive * and my computer is a 15 inch powerbook g4 1.5ghz. Thanks again!


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 16, 2007)

I see a variety of different Mac laptop IDE connectors in different models. Some cover all pins completely, others only the data. I have never seen the jumper area mentioned in service manuals, but some cable connectors extend to plug in those 2x2 pins, too. Just line up the connector. If the connector is not wide enough to cover ALL the pins, then just assume that only the data pins are needed.
Even though your drive appears to run, if it is not visible in your Disk Utility, then something is likely not connected properly. The drive you purchased SHOULD work. Also, if your OS X installer is 10.4 or higher, you can go to the Utilities menu, and choose System Profiler. This will show info about your hardware. Choose ATA, and see if your seagate is listed...

Have you tried putting your OLD hard drive back in to see if THAT is recognized? If you get nothing with that one, too, you may just have a failed port on the logic board - and replacing that gets expensive..!


----------



## smalltiger3 (Sep 16, 2007)

hello;

i have the same problem - but with a 12" G4 aluminium powerbook
purchased a new  120GB samsung hard disc because the original 40GB disc died

installed it with (apparently) no problems

when i:

boot off OSX 10.2 disc - 
the new disc DOES NOT appear as a destination to install OSX;
disc utility WILL see the new disc - but computer FREEZES when beginning format or partition process (no progress in progress bar)

boot off 10.3 upgrade disc - 
disc utility WILL see the new disc; however only option to format the new disc is to ERASE and re-format as MS-DOS

i thought the not appearing in installer would be because the new disc needs to be erased & formatted as mac OS extended/journalled

does anyone know why the freezing problem is happening?
is the problem somewhere else?


----------



## bergema2 (Dec 4, 2009)

hey I am having the same issue just got a new hard drive western digital i see it in the utility but when i try to load the os x it doesn't see it . Can anyone help?


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 4, 2009)

Did you erase the hard drive in the Disk Utility?
Is it formatted with the proper partition map scheme? you will that at the bottom of the info window in Disk Utility.
A PowerPC Mac (that's the older G4/G5) needs to be Apple Partition Map - and an Intel Mac should be GUID.
Finally, you should use Mac OS Extended (journaled) as the Volume Format when you erase the drive.
What do you see?


----------



## smalltiger3 (Dec 4, 2009)

bergema2 - the problem with mine g4 was a dead logic board.
ie whole new computer later and it's all good. oh well.


----------



## bergema2 (Dec 4, 2009)

i didn't format it because it only gives me the flashing folder when i turn it on but i can see the utility when i try to load os 10 new to this mac stuff


----------

